# Motor wheel project



## JOEL (Jul 2, 2022)

Picked this one up at Portland meet. The Briggs engine is dated 1959. Does anyone know who made it?


----------



## Rusthound (Jul 3, 2022)

Is it homemade??  Looks like a Saginaw power style ,  what size is the bike?  Any chance of a couple more pictures of the power unit  Thanks Rusty


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2022)

Never seen one of these.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 3, 2022)

I don't believe it is home made as some have suggested. It is well built and the paint matches the original paint on the engine. It is on a 20" bike and I don't believe it would fit anything larger. Similar design to a Saginaw but MUCH smaller with a 2 hp engine and very different construction. The brake is connected to the crank on the bike.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 3, 2022)

more pix


----------



## Rusthound (Jul 4, 2022)

Thanks for the additional pictures..  It's pretty basic made, but cool  The square nut on the axle is interesting.  Have fun with it.  I would have bought it too..


----------



## JonW (Jul 5, 2022)

I liked the one that was next to that one. I almost bought it, but bought the bsa winged wheel that was also there instead. Portland was great!


----------



## Rusthound (Jul 5, 2022)

what they asking for the Saginaw ??  Thanks


----------



## JonW (Jul 5, 2022)

Price tag on handlebars said $2500

i talked to 2 guys who wanted that little 20 incher!


----------

